# Where can you get follicle tracking scans done in NI?



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all - I'm from NI and having ICSI treatment in GCRM Glasgow in Nov. GCRM advised me that I'll need about 3 scans of my ovaries to monitor the follicles coming up to EC. I know the RVH does them but was wondering is there anywhere else in NI apart from there that does these scans?


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had mine done at the RVH , your clinic need to send them a letter asking for scans i think they are about 70 to 80 pounds each 
I know Origin  will do then but they are 125 pounds each time   
Hope that helps hun


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Sweetchilli - Thanks a lot for getting back to me. Do you have to get blood tests done as well? I'm not sure. Rang the RVH - they said the scans are £76 and the bloods are extra.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Its so bloody expensive isnt it    for some reason i never had bloods done , some clinics are diff and dont ask for bloods to be done 
you need to phone your clinic and ask them  
Think the royal are just looking more money to be honest , i have never had bloods done when in the middle of tx


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi sweetchilli - they probably are! I think they charge £20 for bloods. It just all adds up. It seems never ending! Thanks anyway. I'll check with my clinic to see exactly what they want.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Rosecat think i paid about £86 per scan AND blood test @ RFC when i had my tx in London ,saves all the hassle and expense of flying over and back .Goodluck


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Emak - thanks for letting me know. I must ring the RVH again just to check the price of the bloods. They told me the scan would be £76 on its own. It's all money isn't it! Thanks again


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi rosecat, i've just started my injections for a short protocol at gcrm, i've had a scan at dundonald consulting rooms it was £120 for scans and bloods, they also fax the results to the gcrm.  Hope this helps xx


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh my God this is really weird Gilly - I have just replied to another email of yours on another thread telling you that I am having treatment at GCRM also. I had no idea you were from NI also! This is great - so glad to be speaking to someone else in the same boat! Thanks for letting me know about Dundonald. when do you think you'll be heading over to Glasgow for EC? What do you think of the clinic so far? All the staff are just lovely aren't they? I really hope this all works as they seem to have good success rates but I don't want to get too excited and get my hopes up.


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

rosecat i just replied on the other thread lol


----------

